# does anavar cause some damage to hair follicles?



## BUCKY (Jul 14, 2012)

I've noticed that 2 weeks into my 6 week cycle of 100mg daily anavar, my hair seem to thin out a bit. When I'm off cycle, my hair seems thicker. I'm just curious. I didn't find anything on anavar regarding hair loss.


----------



## longworthb (Jul 14, 2012)

How many damn cycles of var have you supposedly done? I've seen u post about ur anavar cycle a million times and ur only 2 weeks in? Instead of starting pointless threads like u always do try looking shit up


----------



## aminoman74 (Jul 14, 2012)

I never heard of anavar hurting the hairline.


----------



## squigader (Jul 14, 2012)

It is completely possible. It is AAS. It is a DHT derivative, and DHT is responsible for balding, voice lowering, and other things. Although it has a much lower androgenic activity than DHT, it's completely possible.

Get yourself some propecia (anti-DHT drug, available on prescription) if you're really worried.


----------



## BUCKY (Jul 15, 2012)

this is a new cycle bro. My 3rd actually. Just answer the damn question.



longworthb said:


> How many damn cycles of var have you supposedly done? I've seen u post about ur anavar cycle a million times and ur only 2 weeks in? Instead of starting pointless threads like u always do try looking shit up


----------



## BUCKY (Jul 15, 2012)

I'd rather go bald than get on propecia. I used to shave my head in high school and looked good. I decided to have my hair on in my early adult life due to trying to look professional for work, etc.



squigader said:


> It is completely possible. It is AAS. It is a DHT derivative, and DHT is responsible for balding, voice lowering, and other things. Although it has a much lower androgenic activity than DHT, it's completely possible.
> 
> Get yourself some propecia (anti-DHT drug, available on prescription) if you're really worried.


----------



## BUCKY (Jul 31, 2012)

is the hair thinning or hair loss from steroid use permanent or ONLY while on the drugs? Seems like with anavar use, my hair is thinning out, but when off it, the thin look of my hair seem to have slowed down a bit. Maybe this is a side effect? Not sure if my past use of Test E had anything to do with my hair thinning out though. It was just a short 8-week cycle.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jul 31, 2012)

Holy shit, a full two weeks?!?!?! Oh you're fucked!  Expect to look like this by Friday...





I'm sick of your stupid threads, BUCKY.  Go somewhere else you troll.


----------



## AugustWest (Jul 31, 2012)

BUCKY said:


> this is a new cycle bro. My 3rd actually. Just answer the damn question.



You must understand his position. there a lot of people who just jump into AAS cycles with no knowledge at all. And Im guessing your one of them if you didnt know Var is a DHT derivative. All steroids have to chance of messing with the hairline. If you dont care about being bald, then why does it even matter.

Anavar - Steroid.com


----------



## jay_steel (Jul 31, 2012)

BUCKY said:


> I'd rather go bald than get on propecia. I used to shave my head in high school and looked good. I decided to have my hair on in my early adult life due to trying to look professional for work, etc.



Why do you care then? No hairloss here on Var period just finished 8 weeks, but at 50mg. Like some of the other guys said why don't you look stuff up. Propecia helped me when I was on Anadrol, my shit came out in handfuls and I also use Nioxin which seems to help bring it back. For the most part though once its gone its gone. You might be able to salvage your loss, but I think that all depends on your genetics and how your body reacts to every thing.


----------



## BUCKY (Aug 6, 2012)

so yours came out in handful? Is that when you wash your hair it started coming off or just when you stroke your hair? I never saw any hairloss with Schwarzenegger, but I think I saw on the early video that hairloss was noticeable with people like Lou Ferrigno or Rich Gaspari, etc. Maybe I should lessen my Anavar dose to 50mg, not 100mg. My hair is simply thinning not so much loss, but it is unusual and could be a start of hair loss. I don't see my hair coming off at all even when I try to pull a handful to see if it comes off. 

What's this hair transplant I keep hearing about? Will this be naturally occurring re-growth of hair or simply a permanent toupee? 

Also, someone told me that HGH will MAKE hair grow. I still have a few boxes of HGH Kigtropin left for my future cycle. I hope this helps out with the thickening of my hair and perhaps prevent hairloss.



jay_steel said:


> Why do you care then? No hairloss here on Var period just finished 8 weeks, but at 50mg. Like some of the other guys said why don't you look stuff up. Propecia helped me when I was on Anadrol, my shit came out in handfuls and I also use Nioxin which seems to help bring it back. For the most part though once its gone its gone. You might be able to salvage your loss, but I think that all depends on your genetics and how your body reacts to every thing.


----------



## BUCKY (Aug 6, 2012)

jay_steel, thanks for the mention of Nioxin. Never heard of it until you mentioned it. I have been using Nizoral shampoo throughout my cycles. I have the non prescription version. Walmart sells them. A prescription version is also available. These are for dandruff though and not for hair loss or hair thinning. I heard about saw palmetto dietary supplements being good for hair loss as well as MSM. Not too sure about MSM though I think it is for cartilage.

The Anavar cycle I have read about usually goes like this: 6-8 weeks on, 1-3 weeks off. Dose for men can be from 50-100mg daily. At 80mg, there's no side effects ("studies" showed). I think I went overboard for using 100mg daily for 6 weeks, 2 weeks off. I am cutting it to 50mg daily, 6 week cycle, 3 weeks off. Does this sound good to you?

I just love the awesome strength Anavar gives me. I could care less about gains.


----------

